# Not A Review of True Grit



## Contra_Mundum (Jan 3, 2011)

This post does not belong in the entertainment forum.

Check. This. Out.
Narrative and the Grace of God: The New 'True Grit' - NYTimes.com

No apologies for spoilers. Don't read it if you don't want to know details.


----------



## seajayrice (Jan 3, 2011)

How did you find that pearl? The Times token voice from the right.


----------



## Ivan (Jan 3, 2011)

Al Mohler had on his FB page.


----------



## Zenas (Jan 3, 2011)

This movie is one of my favorite Westerns. It's probably Jeff Bridges' best performance-ever. 

Great column.


----------



## Jack K (Jan 3, 2011)

Planning to see this film Wednesday. Then I'll have to come back and read the link. Anticipation growing.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 3, 2011)

That's an amazing piece. I couldn't help thinking how appropriate this is to contrast the Wisdom of this world from the Wisdom of the Age to Come. He seems to understand the nature of grace in the article but can only chalk it up to mystery and capriciousness in God. Of course, the author should not be expected to apprehend what role Christ plays. Its not as if any guilty really escape justice. All sin in judged but the Son experiences the judgment for his own. I also couldn't help reflect that a Semi-Pelagian view of grace essentially agrees with a sense of strict justice according to "Good Guys" and "Bad Guys".

I find it interesting that he mentions No Country for Old Men. I immediately thought "Life under the Sun" from the Book of Ecclesiastes at the end of that movie. I remind my son, James, constantly that we're all bad guys. One thing that some old movie fans miss is this strict kind of Pelagian world of Hollywood movies where the bad guys use to be very discernible from the Good Guys. It was easy to gun down the Bad Guys. I appreciate the thoughtfulness that some of these movies provoke.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jan 4, 2011)

In another forum I recently had someone ask me about a passage from the book that the movie was based upon.



> Mrs. Bagby was not a Cumberland Presbyterian but a member of the U.S. or Southern Presbyterian Church. I too am now a member of the Southern Church.
> 
> Question posed: Do you know of what she speaks? Do such a division exist today? If so, with which do you most closely identify?
> 
> ...


Am happy to see the movie generating these sort of questions. 

AMR


----------



## Herald (Jan 4, 2011)

I saw the remake last week. It was interesting that part of the musical score was the old hymn by Elisha Hoffman, "Leaning on the Everlasting Arms". It's not until the credits do we hear the lyrics, in a blue grass fashion. Definitely an interesting film.


----------



## Ivan (Jan 4, 2011)

Our local movie theaters were charging regular prices at all showing so I may see it this weekend. Interesting how the movie theaters here take advantage of us. I guess they thought *THEY* needed a Christmas present. Capitalism in action but there are always a way around it.


----------



## Herald (Jan 4, 2011)

Ivan said:


> Our local movie theaters were charging regular prices at all showing so I may see it this weekend. Interesting how the movie theaters here take advantage of us. I guess they thought THEY needed a Christmas present. Capitalism in action but there are always a way around it.



Yep. If you can get over the need for instant gratification (seeing a movie as soon as it comes out) you can normally wait until demand lowers. In my area they have matinée prices for all movies because of the number of theaters. In other words supply is greater than the demand.


----------



## Ivan (Jan 4, 2011)

I am the master of delayed gratification! lol


----------



## Herald (Jan 4, 2011)

A bit off topic. One of my customers, a prominent movie theater chain, said that profit on tickets is so low that they could not stay in business just concession sales. In fact, he said his chain has discussed a charge for each ticket to offset those patrons who do not purchase concessions. The fee would be credited to the cost of concessions via a coupon. I would not patronize a theater that did that.


----------



## Jack K (Jan 4, 2011)

Herald said:


> A bit off topic. One of my customers, a prominent movie theater chain, said that profit on tickets is so low that they could not stay in business just concession sales. In fact, he said his chain has discussed a charge for each ticket to offset those patrons who do not purchase concessions. The fee would be credited to the cost of concessions via a coupon. I would not patronize a theater that did that.


 
Remaining off topic... business-wise these days, a movie theater is just a big fast food outlet that shows movies in order to get customers to come in and eat their bad food. Be that as it may, I'm seeing True Grit this week. And having popcorn.


----------



## DMcFadden (Jan 4, 2011)

I love the reviewer's concluding comments:



> The new “True Grit” is that rare thing — a truly religious movie. In the John Wayne version religiosity is just an occasional flourish not to be taken seriously. In this movie it is everything, not despite but because of its refusal to resolve or soften the dilemmas the narrative delivers up.


----------



## Ivan (Jan 4, 2011)

Jack K said:


> Herald said:
> 
> 
> > A bit off topic. One of my customers, a prominent movie theater chain, said that profit on tickets is so low that they could not stay in business just concession sales. In fact, he said his chain has discussed a charge for each ticket to offset those patrons who do not purchase concessions. The fee would be credited to the cost of concessions via a coupon. I would not patronize a theater that did that.
> ...



I refuse to buy their junk.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 5, 2011)

Best. Western. Ever.

I just saw it last night & I loved it. Certain to get a best picture nomination.


----------



## Herald (Jan 5, 2011)

Kevin said:


> Best. Western. Ever.



I won't go that far. Pale Rider and Tombstone are my critical favorites. Chisum is my favorite Duke movie. And, of course, who can overlook Blazing Saddles?


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jan 5, 2011)

I need to find a theater. I'm trapped in Due West.


----------



## LawrenceU (Jan 5, 2011)

I hope to see it this weekend.

Best ever? Nah. I don't even have to see it to know that.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 5, 2011)

Pale Rider just became second best, and Unforgiven 3rd best.


----------



## LawrenceU (Jan 5, 2011)

What about 'Who Shot Liberty Valance'? Now that was a Western.


----------

